# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση LG] Lg 32LN549C χωρίς οπίσθιο φωτισμο

## johann

Η παραπάνω οθόνη δεν βγάζει τα 70volt για τον οπίσθιο φωτισμό .
Όλες οι άλλες τάσεις βγαίνουν κανονικά, 3,5v , 12v, 24v.

Καμιά ιδέα;;;
Κανένα σχηματικό;;;
Του ζήτησαν του φίλου μου 70ευρω επισκευή αλλά δεν άξιζε.
Του είπαν ότι φταίνε λάμπες
Δεν το νομίζω
Κάτι στην πλακέτα πιστεύω.


 τρόπο να έδινα 50 60 βολτ στην λάμπες να δω αν ανάβουν;;;;


Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Ο πιο σωστός τρόπος για να δεις τις λαμπες είναι με led tester. Παρόλα αυτά δες αν σου δίνει στιγμιαία τα 70 volt και μετά πέφτει η τάση. Αν συμβαίνει αυτό έχεις θεμα με τα led. 70 ευρώ που του ζήτησε ο μάστορας  Είναι φυσιολογικό πόσο σε περίπτωση που θα άλλαζε τα καμμένα led. Κανονικά αλλάζεις όλες τις μπάρες....οπότε μετά ξεφεύγεις.

----------


## johann

Τώρα που μέτρησα ο πυκνωτής ο καφές έχει 120volt, και κάτι γίνεται με το να μην πηγαίνει το - στην φίσα.

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xani

> Τώρα που μέτρησα ο πυκνωτής ο καφές έχει 120volt, και κάτι γίνεται με το να μην πηγαίνει το - στην φίσα.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


καλησπερα

για να δωσεις ταση στα λεντ θελεις αυτο.////
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45916




εγω εχω ομως μια απορεια  ΠΩΣ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΣ οτι το τροφοδοτικο δεν βγαζει ταση στο backlight?
εχε υποψιν σου το - στα led  ειναι ελενχομενο  δεν ξερω αν το καταλαβες τι εννοω.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Η παραπάνω οθόνη δεν βγάζει τα 70volt για τον οπίσθιο φωτισμό .
> Όλες οι άλλες τάσεις βγαίνουν κανονικά, 3,5v , 12v, 24v.
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα;;;
> Κανένα σχηματικό;;;
> Του ζήτησαν του φίλου μου 70ευρω επισκευή αλλά δεν άξιζε.
> Του είπαν ότι φταίνε λάμπες
> Δεν το νομίζω
> Κάτι στην πλακέτα πιστεύω.
> ...


Μην ασχολείσαι και ψάχνεις άδικα,οι λεντομπαρες είναι και είναι και πολύ καλή τιμή που του έδωσαν.
Αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα σπάσεις το πάνελ προχώρα.

----------


## johann

€ 19,84  19%OFF | 0-320V Output LED TV Backlight Tester Multipurpose LED Strips Beads Test Tool LS'D Tool
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cKyCa0pi

Αυτό να το πάρω;;;

Αυτόματα καταλαβαίνει την τάση που δουλεύει η led μπάρα;;;;;


Κατάλαβα τι εννοείς.

Μέτρησα την τάση που είναι η φυσά των led και δεν βγάζει.
Την αφαίρεσα και πάλι δεν έβγαλε ρεύμα αλλά μπορεί να θέλει φορτίο για να βγάλει



Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johann

> Μην ασχολείσαι και ψάχνεις άδικα,οι λεντομπαρες είναι και είναι και πολύ καλή τιμή που του έδωσαν.
> Αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα σπάσεις το πάνελ προχώρα.


Καλή τιμή πάντως δεν είναι όταν αγοράζεις 32αρα με 120ευρω άσχετος μάρκα και με 2 χρόνια εγγύηση.

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xani

> Μέτρησα την τάση που είναι η φυσά των led και δεν βγάζει.
> Την αφαίρεσα και πάλι δεν έβγαλε ρεύμα αλλά μπορεί να θέλει φορτίο για να βγάλει
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι σε fluke 87v με πατημενο  to min max βγαζει.οχι ρευμα ...ταση.

----------


## johann

Μια ιδέα αν του έβαζα μια ωμική αντίσταση δεν θα το ξεγελουσα το τροφοδοτικό;;;
Αλλά πόσα ohm???
Άσε πούμε 20ma με νόμο ohm να βάλω 
 μια αντίσταση 2κ /5βαττ


Τι λέτε;;;;


Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xani

> Μια ιδέα αν του έβαζα μια ωμική αντίσταση δεν θα το ξεγελουσα το τροφοδοτικό;;;
> Αλλά πόσα ohm???
> Άσε πούμε 20ma με νόμο ohm να βάλω 
>  μια αντίσταση 2κ /5βαττ
> 
> 
> Τι λέτε;;;;
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



φιλε μου  ασε τις πατεντες ανοιξε το πανελ  και μετρα  ενα ενα τα λεντ  εφοσον δεν εχεις εξοπλισμο.
το πολυμετρο σου δεν προλαβαινει να μετρηση  ταση προφανως,
η 32ρα ειναι ευκολη ..εδω  κοιτα χθες μια μικρουλα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45922

----------


## johann

Μετράω ομομετρικα ένα ένα led???
Και αν είναι καμένο το αφαιρούμε και το βραχυκύκλωνω ή αλλάζω όλο το strip????

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## andyferraristi

Με τη λιγοστή εμπειρία που διαθέτω, θα σου έλεγα να αλλάξεις όλα τα strips για  να έχεις αξιοπιστία στην επισκευή σου ...

----------


## johann

Από που να αγοράσω;; AliExpress η ebay;;;;
Το led tester θα μπορούσε να τεσταρει όλο τον φωτισμό;;

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## p270

μπορεις να δεις ολες τις λεντομπαερες αν δουλευουν με το τεστερ ,απο την αλλη αν ανοιξεις το πανελ βαλεις το πολυμετρο στην θεση μετρησης μ για διοδους και ψαχνεις ενα ενα τα λεντ


το θεμα ειναι αν ξερεις και μπορεις να λυσεις το πανελ 
αν οχι πας στο σερβις η στον ηλεκτρονικο που πηγες για επισκευη

----------


## johann

Γνωρίζω από αυτά αλλά δεν έχω ξανανοίξει πάνελ .
Απλώς είχα την απορία με το led tester τι κάνει.
Άρα θα ανάψει όλα τα led με την μια και αν κάποιο είναι χαλασμένο δεν θα ανάβει. Εκτός αν είναι βραχυκλωμενο όλο η σειρά.
Σωστά;;;

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xani

> Γνωρίζω από αυτά αλλά δεν έχω ξανανοίξει πάνελ .
> Απλώς είχα την απορία με το led tester τι κάνει.
> Άρα θα ανάψει όλα τα led με την μια και αν κάποιο είναι χαλασμένο δεν θα ανάβει. Εκτός αν είναι βραχυκλωμενο όλο η σειρά.
> Σωστά;;;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Kαλησπερα
τι να τα κανεις τα   ledtester αν δεν εισαι επαγγελματιας φιλε μου
η  tv σου εχει 3 λεντομπαρες  απο  7  led  η καθε μια  αν θυμαμε καλα
με το πολυμετρο ανετα μπορεις να βρεις το καμενο-να
με το πολυμετρο στην διοδο αναβουν κιολας τα led
δεν βραχυκυκλωνουμε το καμενο το αλλαζουμε με ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ιδιο 
το led  πρεπει να πατηση σωστα πανω στην πλακετα  για να ψυχετε σωστα
για σωστο κολημα θελει  αναλογο  preheater και οχι κολλητηρι.


θελει εξοπλισμο για να επισκευασεις σωστα μια λεντομπαρα και να εχει αξιοπιστια
ολα τα  led πρεπει να αλλαχτουν κανονικα
ακομη και στους φακους διαχυσης  θελει προσοχη  και κολπο για να τους βαλεις σωστα.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Johann,
από την ιστοσελίδα : https://www.electronica-pt.com/esque...345/κατεβαίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ το σχηματικό του PSU : EAX64905001(2.4) REV1.0 που μάλλον μοιάζει πολύ με το δικό σου
EAX64905001(2.7) REV3.0 της LG 32LN549C.
Έλεγξε με καπασιτόμετρο το ηλεκτρ/κό πυκνωτή C801 (68 μF / 160V) κι αν δεν διαθέτεις καπασιτόμετρο άλλαξέ τον.
Η τάση που πρέπει να μετράς μεταξύ των των άκρων LED+ & LED- πρέπει να ξεκινά από 120V D.C. κι εφόσον έχεις
καμμένα LED΄s στα LED strips πρέπει να πέφτει σταδιακά και να μηδενίζει.
Έτσι διαπιστώνεις τη καλή λειτουργία του PSU, και μετά προβαίνεις στην αντικατάσταση των LED strips που αναφέρουν
οι συνάδελφοι, εργασία αρκετά επίπονη που αν δεν διαθέτεις σχετική εμπειρία κι επιθυμείς να δοκιμάσεις απαιτεί χειρουργικές
κινήσεις για να μην κόψεις τα flex cables και να μην σπάσεις τον κρύσταλλο του panel.
Δείξε λοιπόν ιδιαίτερη προσοχή κι επιμέλεια σ΄ ότι κι αν κάνεις.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

@Vagelis@ (29-03-19), johann (25-02-19), xani (25-02-19)

----------


## mikemtb73

> Μετράω ομομετρικα ένα ένα led???
> Και αν είναι καμένο το αφαιρούμε και το βραχυκύκλωνω ή αλλάζω όλο το strip????
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Τελικα εφταιγαν τα Led?? 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jason3296

Καλησπέρα, έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον φίλο στο πρώτο μήνυμα. Με την διαφορά ότι εμένα αν μείνει στο ρεύμα για 1 λεπτο ο φωτισμός θα ανάψει για κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου και θα ξανά σβήσει. Αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται ανά 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα. Μπορώ να υποθέσω ότι τα led δεν είναι καμένα αφού ανάβουν για κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου; Έλεγξα και όλους του πυκνωτές χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένας προβληματικός. Επίσης έλεγξα τα mosfet και γύρω εξαρτήματα από το led driver. Να αλλάξω το led driver; Είναι το μόνο που έμεινε πιστεύω

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Λάθος υπόθεση... Υπάρχει κάποιο  ή κάποια led με προβλημα και σου κανει αυτο το συμπτωμα. Αλλαγή μπάρες led χρειάζεται.

----------

mikemtb73 (27-09-20)

----------


## jason3296

Πράγματι βρέθηκαν 2ο καμμένα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

mikemtb73 (27-09-20)

----------

